# Avet sx owners



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How many mags do you guys use and what are the sizes? I've tried a number of mags, but my525 still out throw the avet.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, I recommend sending that reel to Danville and getting a knobby mag put in it.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

That is very sound advice.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Teo-

How loose do you have the tension control knob?...that's why ya gotta get em magged.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't particularly like the adjustable mag. I got this reel strictly for drum fishing. And in the middle of a drum bite, the last thing I need is playing around with mag setting. I have the reel under control, but it doesn't cast nearly as far as the 525mag. I was throwing on the same rod. I the knob control was loose, there's side to side movement when on free spool. If I pull off more mags, then it'd just fluffs on the cast, and I don't like fluffs.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

prolly u should go down to 2 mags, and try to tune in that tension control knob


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, you really don't "play around with" the mag setting. It's just like a sliddy mag on your Penn. Just set it and fish. 

Too much fluff, and you turn the knobb a little closer to the spool and leave it. 

Or vice versa. 

You should be able to get just about the same distance with the Avet as the Penn. Or at least close, IMHO. 

It's hard to match that 525mag as far as getting distance with a reel the same size.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Teo, you really don't "play around with" the mag setting. It's just like a sliddy mag on your Penn. Just set it and fish.
> 
> Too much fluff, and you turn the knobb a little closer to the spool and leave it.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. I might have to look at that idea. You're right about that 525mag thou, it's hard to match that distance. I was hoping close to it, but the distance was over 10yards. I guess, I'm going back to the drawing board and more testing. 

Thanks.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

no tention control knob on avet sx,you can do an adjustable mag for 3 bucs ,its very easy i can almost get 160 yards out of mine and im not very technical with my casting abilities


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TimK said:


> no tention control knob on avet sx,you can do an adjustable mag for 3 bucs ,its very easy i can almost get 160 yards out of mine and im not very technical with my casting abilities


Please elaborate more. How does the adjustable mag work? I'd love to get that kind of distance with just any reel, let alone the avet.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

1 drill hole
2 tap it
3 put rubber bushing on outside of reel
4 put metal washer on top of rubber (helps screw turn
5 put bolt through reel
6 epoxy magnets to srew
it is that easy to do w. an avet because the aluminun is thick enough . id recomend using a drill press,a good tap and if you need a parts list i can get to you. its not as pretty as billsreels or other professional jobs . but 4 3 dollars and a little bit of time it was worth it 4 me


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

you cant go wrong with danville playing with your reel...




I was throwing chris's avet a bunch this past week, his is fixed magged, and it throws good, my old one was done the same way. i like it ok. it killed the distance a little, but it doesnt fluff, or b low up at all. and i was laying into it wit 8oz on the inferno. he has it done right. he just bought his mags from a local hobby shop heh, that and a lil epoxy and thats it..even I could mag one, and as steve and mac and chris know, im not the most mechanically inclined person you'll meet 


glue sometimes gives me trouble , guess thats why they always took it away from me in kindergarten.. 
Jesse


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I magged my Avet Sx just like TimK stated. I didn't use a drill press though becuase I don't have one. 

I just started with a small metal drill bit and gradually increased size until I got the size hole I needed. I tapped the hole glued a mag on the end and off i went. 

It was still a little fast for my GF to use so I glued (epoxy) a 1/4 zinc washer to the frame and just placed another static mag to it to slow it down a bit more. I didn't glue the magnet to the washer I just let it naturally stick to it so its easy to change out that magnet size when she get better at casting.


PS -- I still like my 525 better, nothing against the AVET just the 525 fits my hands better and I like the extra room on the sides of the spool so when I start to get the rare fluff I can slow it down by just moving my thumb to nip the flange of the spool. I do LOVE the lever drag on the AVET though. I wish I could combine that onto my 525's because then I would have my perfect reel. Oh just cause I am greedy I would like just a tab bit more of line capacity like the AVET added to the 525.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got my Pro Gear back from Danville. It's VERY professional looking. Looks like it was that way from the factory. Will go try it this evening.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

how much did he charge?


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

i have a static 3/8 x 1/8 and its just right for me. i get the occasional fluff still but very castable. i sure think those are some fast reels.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TimK said:


> how much did he charge?


If I remember, it's about $60 including s&h.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

my question on doing your own knobby would be. how far from the center of the reel where the shaft is, outwards towards the edge of the spool, does the adjustable knobby mag need to be? is there an ideal distance like closer to the shaft, or further out towards the lip of the spool. I would think it would be better off mounted towards the edge of the spool to make it more adjustable versus near the center of the spool towards the shaft. Ive got a drill press, dremel, and the tools to do the job.... Just like the thought of somebody who knows what theyre doing having at it instead....


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

You use the threads on the screw to move the magnet farther and closer to the spool as needed for conditions you are fishing. The knobby mag is fully adjustable.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I realize that..... i think you missed what I meant, and that is where in regards on the sideplate are you reccomending grilling at? like, below the shaft, above it, behind, in front, etc.....


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, Ok! Sorry I completly miss what you where asking. 

The best place to drill is right after the SX on the printing on the side plate. This way its out of the way of your hands when reeling in and most of all and very important its away from the clicker guts. 

So writing on the reel .. AVET Reels SX Drill HERE

This is all assuming they don't use different printing on the sides of the reel. In my example the hole would be close to the but of the rod and centered vertically on the side plate. you want to be close to the lip of the spool to make sure you are well away from the circle groove and T groove for the clicker mechanism.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you PM me your email address and I will send you pics of my reel so you can see exactly what I am talking about. 

I was going to post them on here but I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to post attachments.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

well thatsh exactly what i was wondering.... thank yaopcorn:


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> where in regards on the sideplate are you reccomending grilling at?



Wow - these reels not only cast well, but taste great too????   

sorry - couldn't resist!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There's absolutely no drilling on my avet. I'd hate to screw up a pretty reel. And this drilling is inreversible. I'm going to get this thing straight out with static mag and cast control. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

It's your reel and your opinion and I cant blame you for not wanting it drilled, but it's useless as a boar hog with t!ts if it's not how you want it, especially if drilling and adjustable mag is a tried and true method


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

i hear you about not wanting to drill - I had a friend drill mine - had it shipped directly to him when I bought it...cause I knew It would hurt me to have it drilled after I saw it 

Now that its done, I'm very pleased - for me, the ability to adjust the mag based on conditions (wind, daytime versus nighttime, payload etc, my improving technique) makes the knobby much much more useful than static mags


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got a MX that I staticked with two 1/4 and washers that worked great to get the feel of the reel and the drag and all to see if it would be a casting reel. I since sent it to VA. and the knob is the way to go, if he messes up it's on him and you have a new body, no worries. If you don't knob it and get the distance you want good deal. I was in the same mind set and got great distance, just not full potential after I dialed in the Inferno/Avet combo. I was going to use it as wading combo for bar fishing and didn't think I'd worry about distance as much, but with the drag it has I couldn't let it just sit when I wasn't on the bar.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drilling is inconsideration for maybe down there road, but now I can't do that yet. She got it for me for my birthday. I can get decent distance, but not as far as the 525mag.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Drilling is inconsideration for maybe down there road, but now I can't do that yet. She got it for me for my birthday. I can get decent distance, but not as far as the 525mag.


fine tuning the SX can be a bugger with 1/4 inch magnets,,, You have to use micro magnets to do it. here is how I magged my first sx,, hope it helps,,,,,

http://www.torquedsolutions.com/images/toejam/Magging.pdf


Leave it better than you found it!


----------



## JEG (Jan 16, 2004)

I use 2 of the 1/4" rare earth magnets. Works good for bottom fishing and slinging metal. Had to glue them straight to the frame, no room for a washer.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try here it has all the info and pics
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=525126







Sea2aeS said:


> my question on doing your own knobby would be. how far from the center of the reel where the shaft is, outwards towards the edge of the spool, does the adjustable knobby mag need to be? is there an ideal distance like closer to the shaft, or further out towards the lip of the spool. I would think it would be better off mounted towards the edge of the spool to make it more adjustable versus near the center of the spool towards the shaft. Ive got a drill press, dremel, and the tools to do the job.... Just like the thought of somebody who knows what theyre doing having at it instead....


----------

